# 2013 Field Goals



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, dont think I'll be doing field nationals this year given location and other travel plans, so goals for that will need to wait. Shot a 550 or a couple points higher in both the field and hunter rounds for the nationals this past year, so 555 is the new scoring goal. Hoping to keep the 550 or better at sectionals, which is one the toughest field courses I have shot. 555 at the state field would be good. 

If you have the time.. check out sectionals next year. Awesome course.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Goals are important---good thread hd. 

Haven't shot the last two season after a hip surgery, followed closely by a broken hand and arm from a kicking mule, and not for 25 years before that. Next year's goal for me is to finally shoot some good arrows. Got a nice round number rattling around in my head that is actually below my PB, but don't want to put it on paper. Health seems to be a bigger issue now than age.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

shoot more field this year and less 3d hopefully the insteada and hillbilly
definitely PSAA regional field and hunter then the championship
most importantly revenge at state animal champi0onship


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Just to shoot more of it this year. I'm hoping Lake Milton does their Field shoots again. I'd also really like to give the Ohio State Field a go this year as well, but we'll see how schedule works out.

Hit the Punderson course a couple of times a week too. I plan on doing the Ohio 600 again, and hopefully do a lot better.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> shoot more field this year and less 3d hopefully the insteada and hillbilly
> definitely PSAA regional field and hunter then the championship
> most importantly revenge at state animal champi0onship


We at 'Insteada' would like if you could make it and bring a bunch of friends


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My goal would be to shoot in the 540's more often!! I know I can do it but that thing between my ears gets in the way to often. Also it would be to shoot with my son more often!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

double the number of attendees for our club shoots.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Rock, you up in NW Ohio?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

no, we're more north central, in the huron area. berlin heights to be exact.

this year we're only hosting one scheduled International Round. that will be August 24th. we'll also be having a Perch fish fry that day. free for shooters and a small $10 fee for just the meal. I would like to get an idea of how many people wanting to eat so i have a yardstick for how much fish i would need.

if you want any more details, just shoot me a pm.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I haven't thought that far in advance yet :chortle:

But I would like to get past a few issues I have had the past year or so...which I am pretty sure that I have. :wink:

I'd like to shoot a lot more then I did last year....

score wise....new PBs....which I know will happen. I guess my goal would be to shoot better then I have in the past.....so I will say my goal this year would be to shoot a 550 :thumb:


----------



## MC Racer (Jan 26, 2011)

This will be my first year of shooting Field.I have always shot 3D.

So my goal will be learning the rules of the game.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

MC Racer said:


> This will be my first year of shooting Field.I have always shot 3D.
> 
> So my goal will be learning the rules of the game.


lots of stickies at the top of the sub-forum just for that reason. :thumbs_up


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Not many field shoots per say around here. 

Goal is to get my other field half finished and have a full 28 target range to play on and try to have a few shoots. 

Top of my list tho is to break 1510 at redding.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I need to get a grip on shooting more consistently. Shoot a 20 on the 40 yd target then a 19 or 18 on the very next 20 yarder.

I plan on easing up on the FITA side and try to shoot more field rounds even if it's only me shooting.

I need to spend more time working on getting my release to be more "subconscious" and concentrate on aiming.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> We at 'Insteada' would like if you could make it and bring a bunch of friends


We are planning on it actually we will be taking a couple extra days to golf if we can find a good course near there


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine are VERY simple for this coming field season--to just shoot a round without significant shoulder pain. I'll still be on the mend following the shoulder surgery I underwent this fall, so I'm not looking to make any spectacular PB scores, but if I can get in a couple good shoots, like the Hillbilly and the Insteada and do so with relatively little pain, I will be a happy camper next year. :wink:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

to see Jan 2014
Merry Christmas & a Happy New Years to every one.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I hope that my competitive scores will at least match my worse practice scores.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

brtesite said:


> to see Jan 2014
> Merry Christmas & a Happy New Years to every one.


 Skipping over 2013, isn't fair Mike. Enjoy every day, and every year! :whoo:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

montigre said:


> Mine are VERY simple for this coming field season--to just shoot a round without significant shoulder pain. I'll still be on the mend following the shoulder surgery I underwent this fall, so I'm not looking to make any spectacular PB scores, but if I can get in a couple good shoots, like the Hillbilly and the Insteada and do so with relatively little pain, I will be a happy camper next year. :wink:


Slow and steady Gail. You'll be fine in no time. :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> Mine are VERY simple for this coming field season--to just shoot a round without significant shoulder pain. I'll still be on the mend following the shoulder surgery I underwent this fall, so I'm not looking to make any spectacular PB scores, but if I can get in a couple good shoots, like the Hillbilly and the Insteada and do so with relatively little pain, I will be a happy camper next year. :wink:


If Adrian Peterson can come back from a shredded knee in a few months and tear up the NFL....you can surely man up and get that shoulder ready in the same amount of time to hold up a bow :wink:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

My goals for 2013 will be to just shoot again. 

I gave up archery almost 2 years ago with a sore shoulder and sold everything...regret that! I've gotten the urge to shoot again but will have to start all over with equipment. My wife told me not to sale everything to start with and I wish I would have listened but I didn't think I would ever shoot again. Now I have to get the OK to start over and hit the classified section!

Field archery is the only thing I miss and I have plenty of room to put a few targets up at the house.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

brtesite said:


> to see Jan 2014
> Merry Christmas & a Happy New Years to every one.


Right back at ya, Mike!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> We are planning on it actually we will be taking a couple extra days to golf if we can find a good course near there


Let me know what kind of courses you prefer and I will get you the info, I most likely have played all of them at one time or another. You might be able to talk me into a round too, always need an excuse to play


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Mentally, goals can set you up for failure!! Just go out, have fun, and try to improve every week. Learn to take the good with the bad!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> Mentally, goals can set you up for failure!! Just go out, have fun, and try to improve every week. Learn to take the good with the bad!!


Tell that to Megatron he had set a goal to have 100 yds in every game....didn't happen. But what a season he has had....

If you can't set a goal for yourself because you might not reach it....then your better off shooting in your back yard by yourself.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

My goal is to actually shoot a round this year.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> My goal is to actually shoot a round this year.


Just stay away from the dam syrup and you just may shoot a round!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you can't set a goal for yourself because you might not reach it....then your better off shooting in your back yard by yourself.


That's why I shoot in my back yard(other than you taking me to the airport and I95 to shoot)...LOL


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

I want to be able to score all my arrows. No mental holidays.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

archerpap said:


> Mentally, goals can set you up for failure!! Just go out, have fun, and try to improve every week. Learn to take the good with the bad!!


Goals should not be set so high as they are unattainable. But setting something that is just out of reach on a normal day but reachable on an extraordinary day is a way to advance your skills. Setting a goal of shooting a clean 28 target round is not attainable for most but shooting the short distances might be. 

It's like when I was weight lifting when I was younger...always hit a plateau where I couldn't seem to lift anymore weight. But I kept lifting and eventually broke through. Then the increases in weight lifted came easier until I hit another plateau. Repeat cycle...


----------

